# Hivemind?



## hammymchamham (Jan 21, 2003)

So what is it? How did it start?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jan 21, 2003)

The Hivemind?!

Bah. There's enough drivel on the internet as it is.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 21, 2003)

It started in META during GenCon...

And evolved.

Check Tallarn's sig for more information. He has a full webpage of Hivemind info. Perfect for the would-be hiveminder, or those who would stalk the Hivemind or destroy it.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

During Gencon I had a thread in meta asking how long threads could go post wise.  Well, as irony happened the thread got long asa few of us who didn't go to Gen Con just started posting like mad in there.  That was the first thread like the Hivemind thread.

The name came from Piratecat or someone who said there was only really three people who ever used en world the rest of us were all part of Piratecat's mind, or a Hivemind.  WE adopted the name and that they say is History. 

REmeber, what can not be told what the Hivemind is, you have to experience it for yourself.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 21, 2003)

Really, Hammy, Crothian's right - you should just join in and experience it for yourself.  We won't bite - we might assault you with gratuitous monkey nudity, but we won't bite.


----------



## Broken Fang (Jan 21, 2003)

I thought the Hivemind was a Warhammer 40k term for the Tyranid (bugs to youz' uneducated) overmind, collective, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 21, 2003)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> * overmind, collective, whatever you want to call it.   *



yes!


----------



## Xarlen (Jan 21, 2003)

Why can't they make a different forum for Hivemind threads? Or put them immediately on the second page?

There's enough drivel on the internet as is.


----------



## hammymchamham (Jan 21, 2003)

so, its all about supporting* Piratecat? Hmm, I may join in then.

*By support I mean show the world whats going on in his crazy mind


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2003)

In a way, it is.  In another way it's total chaos.


----------



## hammymchamham (Jan 21, 2003)

mmmm chaos


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 21, 2003)

There IS no hivemind.


----------



## Wayside (Jan 21, 2003)

The Hivemind that can be named is not the eternal and unchanging Hivemind.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 21, 2003)

Hivemind simply is


----------



## the Jester (Jan 21, 2003)

According to the Book of Vile Darkness, a hivemind is "a side effect of some evil spiritual presence or dark blessing [where] vermin and certains animals can take on a sort of evil consciousness shared among a large group, though each individual member retains little or no intellect." (pg. 34)


----------



## Horacio (Jan 21, 2003)

Seriously now, once I wrote the history of the Hivemind, explaining how it did begin, what do we search with it and what it mean to me. If interested, you can read it here:

Meet the Hivemind


----------

